
Balckbox iOS game - felipemesquita
http://blackboxpuzzles.com
======
felipemesquita
There is a challenge in this game where you must open your first (leftmost)
dock app and return to the game to complete. Any ideias on how it's getting
the information from the system on which app you have opened?

